
AI and spices: Would you put cumin on a pizza? - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47403689
======
eesmith
DDG search for "cumin pizza". Click of the first image since the top hits are
saturated with copies of this article. Link through to "Grilled Enchilada
Pizza" at [http://savourthesensesblog.com/grilled-enchilada-brussels-
sp...](http://savourthesensesblog.com/grilled-enchilada-brussels-sprout-
pizzas-a-giveaway/) with 1 tbsp cumin.

So while the answer for me specifically is "no, I wouldn't have thought about
it", I'm also pretty boring in my pizza making. I wouldn't have thought about
putting refried beans on one either, until I saw one.

While if the "you" in the question is "anyone", then certainly yes, many
people have already put cumin on a pizza.

